# Don't forget....



## pocone (Sep 29, 2009)

the duck stamp and......(anything else?)


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

HIP number, shells, decoys, dog, calls, the basics  
Good luck to all


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Sign the face of your stamp in ink!

HIP Number. 

Plug


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

DONT FORGET YOUR WADERS!! or gas for your boat (if you got one) haha last year on the opener i forgot my waders...


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

...to pick up your trash!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A choke wrench. :rotfl:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> A choke wrench. :rotfl:


That's what quarters are for.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't shoot over anyone especially kids. Look for the fights for those that can't pay attention.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

.....the most important part is to have a good time and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

to set your alarm


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Your gun!!!!!! been there, done that.......


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Give yourself some space between you and the next guy.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

To let your kids (or any other newcomers to the sport) shoot first! Screw your limits, let them have their fun!

Good luck tomorrow, Everyone!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Pick up your empties.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Take pictures of the days fun.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

to get you some pre-hunt LOVIN...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

humpyflyguy said:


> to get you some pre-hunt LOVIN...


The username all of a sudden becomes so much clearer!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Your gun!!!!!! been there, done that.......


+1 Nothing worse!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > A choke wrench. :rotfl:
> ...


Unless your choke is stuck... I've bent two quarters trying to get mine out, even after a couple suggestions on here. Guess I'm shooting a fixed modified choke on the opener. :? Then its off to a gunsmith and I'll be shooting a singleshot 20 for a little while. Oh well.... for the record, B'Laster PB is great for breaking down rust and apparently keeping it off your guns if you have some that tend to rust (my 870).


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Did you use anti-seize on it or get water in it? My mossberg(never again) froze up on me and it took a lot of force to break it out.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Good luck to all tomorrow, I won't be able to make it, freaking work!  :evil: Anyway be careful it gets crazy out there. Don't forget to have FUN! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Your dog in the back of the truck............done that too, got 2 bridges down Turpin and it hit me "where the hell is my dog"? turned the boat around and headed back to the parking lot. He was going nuts in his crate......


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

BUG SPRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How did everyone overlook that?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sun tan lotion..


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

I will wait a few more weeks for my opening day. To hot!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Sun tan lotion..


Good one Kyle! I got burned on the youth hunt.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

This one is for TEX .....

...to take a friend who doesn't have a dog! :mrgreen:


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

and make sure he brings his dogless friend as well

infact i hear if yah don't have a dog Tex is willing to let you tag along anytime you want    :twisted:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Toilet paper........cattails don't work and you don't want to have fuzzy dingleberrys hanging from your brown eye.... _(O)_


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

well, it is supposed to be almost 90 degrees tomorrow so i would say dont forget your suntan lotion and mosquito spray. lol lol


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Sun tan lotion? Is everybody out to get a tan while hunting?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sprig Kennels said:


> well, it is supposed to be almost 90 degrees tomorrow so i would say dont forget your suntan lotion and mosquito spray. lol lol


See above post. :lol:


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Did everyone get their pre-hunt lovin? Being a single guy it was rough trying to find someone so I struck out, looks like no good luck for me tomorrow.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

humpyflyguy said:


> Did everyone get their pre-hunt lovin? Being a single guy it was rough trying to find someone so I struck out, looks like no good luck for me tomorrow.


That's why god gave us hands and tube socks and playboy magazine.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> humpyflyguy said:
> 
> 
> > Did everyone get their pre-hunt lovin? Being a single guy it was rough trying to find someone so I struck out, looks like no good luck for me tomorrow.
> ...


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

LMAO


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

humpyflyguy said:


> Did everyone get their pre-hunt lovin? Being a single guy it was rough trying to find someone so I struck out, looks like no good luck for me tomorrow.


Got my first band today...
I guess I know who I owe it to now...I'll have to thank her tonight :lol: :lol:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> humpyflyguy said:
> 
> 
> > Did everyone get their pre-hunt lovin? Being a single guy it was rough trying to find someone so I struck out, looks like no good luck for me tomorrow.
> ...


Hopefully her name isnt Knee high or Crew cut :shock: :lol:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

:shock: :shock: -_O- -_O-


----------

